# Summit Python XLS climbing stand - $175 (Raleigh)



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

This is used but in very good shape Summit Python climbing stand. Super sturdy and can be used for gun or bow. Foot rest becomes gun rest when folded up. Looking for $175 no trades cash only. Been stored inside so it's still in great shape and ready to roll. One of the safest climbers ever made!


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Price drop $135


----------



## Danny Faulkner (Aug 18, 2021)

Is this still I’m very interested


----------



## ncst8man1999 (Apr 3, 2020)

From almost 10 years ago? What is it with the necro-posts from 1 post people? Scammers? Bots? This is becoming an everyday thing....


----------



## Danny Faulkner (Aug 18, 2021)

ncst8man1999 said:


> From almost 10 years ago? What is it with the necro-posts from 1 post people? Scammers? Bots? This is becoming an everyday thing....


All I’m trying to do is find a summit python for my dad he used to love the stand but it got stolen at our house so I’m just trying to find one for him.


----------

